# general question on multi core processors



## pgmrdlm (May 4, 2011)

I am currently building FreeBSD 8.2 on a dual core(2.8/2.8) Dell XPS.  

Is there any settings in the make.conf or kernel that I should be making to insure that the full potential of the multi core processor is used?  Espcially in compiles when I am upgrading my ports?  In that this is going to be a home desk top/samba machine, I doubt seriously I am going to tax this machine in every day use now that SETI lost its primary telescope for collecting data.

I had seen postings about modifying the /etc/make.conf with the MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER, but I coudln't find anything in the man pages about it. I haven't made any changes to the kernel yet so I haven't looked at any of the options.

This is the first time I have done anything with BSD and a multi core machine, so please excuse my ignorance.

Thank you in advance

Dan


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2011)

GENERIC is already capable of using SMP. There's no need to fiddle with anything else.


----------



## pgmrdlm (May 4, 2011)

*Thank you*

So I'll just tweak the kernel for the removal of drivers that are not specific to the hardware.

Again, thank you.

Dan


----------

